# Mr Flapper's TV Debut!



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

My duck Mr Flapper was on Evening Magazine last night in the Northwest.

Here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFb5pAIIsD4


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the duck and dogs at work!

You're getting to be quite a celebrity, Mr. Flapper.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah, that was nice! 

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is soooo cute.
Mr. Flapper is quite the PERSONALITY. 
I'm sure you won't have a hard time giving him a big kiss for me. 
Fabulous PR for ducks everywhere.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, that is so cute.
What a celebrity Mr. Flapper is. 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvelous! That was wonderful! Congratulations Tif and Mr. Flapper, and of course, to the company for having the good sense to have pets in the office on Friday  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Marvelous! That was wonderful! Congratulations Tif and Mr. Flapper, and of course, to the company for having the good sense to have pets in the office on Friday
> 
> Terry


I certainly agree with Terry!!

NICE GOING, TIF AND FLAPPER!!

Mr. Flapper...YOU DA BIRD...er...DUCK...uh...BIRD...No, WAIT...DUCK!

Well, ANYWAY, Mr. Flapper, YOU ARE THE GREATEST!!

Mr. Squeaks and I agree: *FIVE STARS and TWO THUMBS UP!!*

Your BIG fans...sending HUGS and SCRITCHES...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*quacks*

thank you thank you everyone.



quacks,

Tiff


----------

